# Freie Icons für Anwendung mit Java Look&Feel



## Hotkey (30. Nov 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin (aufgrund meiner wirklich üblen design-qualitäten) auf der
Suche nach schönen Icons für meine Java Anwendung.
Vor allem suche ich Icons die passend zum Java Look&Feel sind.
Ich kenne bislang nur das Java Graphics Repository, die Icons dort
sind sehr gut, aber leider fehlen mir noch einige recht spezielle.

Kennt evtl. jemand weitere Seiten im Netz wo ich solche Icons
(umsonst) bekommen kann?
Insbesondere suche ich welche für einen Tree.

Danke schonmal!

Greets

Hotkey


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2005)

kA ob da was für ich dabei ist, aber du kannst ja mal schauen.

www.iconarchive.com


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Nov 2005)

Forumsuche!
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5634


----------



## Partheeus (30. Nov 2005)

Hab sie mal schnell aus meinen Favoriten kopiert, inwieweit die Links nun für Dich zutreffend sind, keine Ahnung.... 

http://www.foood.net/
http://mitglied.lycos.de/freeicons/computer/index4.html
http://kde-look.org/index.php?page=1
http://www.teach-nology.com/web_tools/web_site/icons/
http://www.icon-king.com/
http://www.iconfactory.com/


----------



## Hotkey (30. Nov 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Forumsuche!
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5634



Hi!

Hatt den Thread auch schon durchgeguckt. Allerdings hab ich da kaum Icons für die GUI gefunden. Die meisten wahren/sind ja Programmicons für Dateien. 
Ausserdem suche ich ja speziell für das Java Look&Feel

Trotzdem danke! Ich such dann nochmal genauer..


----------

